# Log weight & BFT calculator for Android devices



## TreeBones (May 21, 2007)

Very cool. The only problem is I don't have any type of cell phone let alone one of the fancy ones….


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Hal, I just downloaded the free version on my tablet. I'll play with it awhile before I pay for the full version.


----------



## Post_Oakie (Jul 3, 2012)

Neat. Makes me want to get one of those fancy gadgets. When I started out with firewood, I had to count on my fingers & toes (which only got me to 21 or sometimes 22, depending…).


----------



## woodnewbee (Nov 23, 2009)

Looks like an awesome app. I do a bit of saw work these days but could have used when I was a sawyer. Thanks I will use it.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

looks better than the one I paid three bucks for thanks!!!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for the link Hal


----------

